

Stock Market nears 12 year low - seren6ipity
http://money.cnn.com/2009/03/02/markets/markets_newyork/?postversion=2009030210

======
jaymstr
I'm glad that I took all of my money out a month or so before the crash and
invested it in my start up. My start up might not be successful, but I would
have lost it one way or the other. At least this way, it is in my hands.

